# Fluffy vs non Fluffy Golden puppies....



## jwemt81

A lot of it has to do with genetics. Tucker was only somewhat fluffy as a puppy and he now has a short to medium length coat at 19 months old, but it's still filling out and it will get a bit longer over the next few months. Tucker's mom has a shorter, wavy coat and his dad has a very thick and full coat, so Tucker's right in between. Tyson is just over 13 weeks old and is extremely fluffy and already has really long feathering on the backs of his feet and legs, so we're pretty sure that he's going to have a very thick coat, which both of his parents have.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

My two had very different puppy coats too. Bogey is almost two and his is still not huge and fluffy, but I think it will get there someday because both of his parents are big coats. Ace came home his first day looking like the spawn of a polar bear.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Great question but I have no answer for you. Caue was a puff ball as a pup (from pictures I've seen) and Oakly have very fine straight fur as a little one. 

Now Oakly has a wavy coat with lots of undercoat that takes forever to dry and Caue has a straight with lighter undercoat that drys quickly.


----------



## jwemt81

Here are our boys. The first picture is of Tucker when he was 8 weeks old and the second picture is of Ty at 8 weeks old. As you can see, very different.  Ty looks much more like a little polar bear than Tucker did as a puppy, and they are related. Tyson is Tucker's nephew.


----------



## amy22

Wow there really is a difference and they are related..How cute! 
I guess theres no telling. I never saw Misty parents. I saw hollys and they both had beautiful coats, although not real real thick. Mom was light with a beautiful straight long coat, Dad was redish with a bit thicker wavy coat. Guess Ill just have to see what happens when Holly grows up! My last golden Sandy was a real fluff ball too.


----------



## zeke11

I often wondered this, too, as Duffy had the shorter coat as a young puppy - definitely not the fluff ball look.

Kris


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I've always noticed around the forum, but never remembered who was whom when the grew up! Casey didn't have a lot of coat as a puppy, and still doesn't. Lots of tail, lots of butt feathers, though.


----------



## missmarstar

Sam was not a very fluffy puppy in the least. He is quite hairy now LOL


then: 




















now:


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Sophie was not nearly as fluffy as her littermates as a puppy. I have seen pictures of her siblings since then, and now they look very, very similar. Sophie doesn't have much of a tail, but otherwise, I think there isn't a noticeable difference between Sophie's coat and the two others' I've seen pictures of.


----------



## tippykayak

Doesn't some of it have to do with weather? If a pup is outside in the cold more, I bet he gets fluffier than if the weather is warmer. That's certainly true of adult dogs.


----------



## kwiland

Winnie was a big ball of fluff as a puppy. As an adult, he is still fluffy in his chest, and tail. But not long fluffy hair like a show dog. Sometimes their chest is called a zipper. He has a zipper, but nothing like suspenders! The shorter hair on his back and sides gets really curly when wet, And his ears are super curly when wet. I think that if I had realized he had allergies as a puppy and young dog, and knew how they were related to food, he would have grown a fluffier coat. I didn't know then what I know now, and the skin around his eyes, and tummy, are blackened from the alleriges. I really wish I had known more when he was younger. I thought a premium food = quality food, and we thought his allergies were environmental, not related to food. It took me until he was 5 to figure it out. But, at least he is handsome and adorable, no matter what! 

I'd like to know more about how nutrition and their coat are related. I know a good, healthy coat requires excellent nutrition. But can skin problems, allergies, and food quality affect their fluffiness? Or is it purely genetic? Winnie looks like most of the Goldens in the area we lived in (we moved cross country last summer). They all were a bit larger than the breed standard, leggy, and not very fluffy.


----------



## tonisaysss

i was actually considering making a thread about this when i was giving layla bath today. she looked nothing like the fluff ball pups i see on here occasionally. many people thought she was a lab at petsmart and whatnot. she's almost 7 months and her tail is beginning to fan ever so slightly now.

we shall see!


----------



## tennisball

I think it has to do with genetics. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought coat length depended on the "type" of golden. Goldens from show lines have thicker coats that are more fluffy, while field goldens have shorter, whispy coats. Is this true?

I wonder because the two rescue goldens I have now have a very different coat from my bridge golden, Cody. Cody's fur would shed in clumps of white/golden fur, while the two boys I have now shed single hairs. Cody's coat was so thick and heavy, it took hours to brush. I can brush Rocky and Jake in half the time it took me to brush Cody.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Jack was not a a fluff ball and still has little hair, Chloe however was and you can tell she will have lot's of hair, still growing in.


----------



## amy22

Your Layla looks alot like Holly does now. No big fluff ball..but a bit. I guess it is genetics. I think they are all so cute though!!!


----------



## zeke11

I don't think it has anything to do with weather. I believe its genetics.

Kris


----------



## fostermom

tippykayak said:


> Doesn't some of it have to do with weather? If a pup is outside in the cold more, I bet he gets fluffier than if the weather is warmer. That's certainly true of adult dogs.


I think it's true of adult dogs, but not puppies. Jasper was a fluff ball and has a very thick coat and we think he was born in April and this is NC. Danny always had a short coat and he ended up with almost no undercoat. He was born October 25 and again was born in NC. I think it has to do with the "lines" instead.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Wow. With those ears and tail feathers, I'm surprised he can't fly 

Gilmour has a big fuzzy butt too. Milo is only moderate.



missmarstar said:


> Sam was not a very fluffy puppy in the least. He is quite hairy now LOL
> 
> 
> then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now:


----------



## EvilNessCroft

I think it's genetics to. Molly was far from fluffy when she was a pup! People always thought she was a labrador! Now her coat is coming in great! She actually looks more like a golden (Even if some people still say ''Ohhh what a beautiful dog, she's a lab mix, right?'':doh

Puppy Molly!









Big girl Molly!


----------



## tonisaysss

amy22 said:


> Your Layla looks alot like Holly does now. No big fluff ball..but a bit. I guess it is genetics. I think they are all so cute though!!!


hehe, yep. we're just coming out of the "hey, do you have a labrador?" phase. she's got some serious butt-feathers and a very slight tail fan (on a good day!) so we're moving along.


----------



## tippykayak

fostermom said:


> I think it's true of adult dogs, but not puppies. Jasper was a fluff ball and has a very thick coat and we think he was born in April and this is NC. Danny always had a short coat and he ended up with almost no undercoat. He was born October 25 and again was born in NC. I think it has to do with the "lines" instead.


Yeah, you're probably right. Still, it could have some effect, though a lot less than genes, clearly.


----------



## Adriennelane

I guess the same reason I have straight hair, and my sister has curly!


----------



## Ranger

I have no comment except to say I logged in just so I could see the cute puppy pictures. I don't think any puppy is as cute as golden retriever puppies!


----------



## Maxs Mom

Teddi had me completely off track. She was a very fluffy puppy, I thought she would be the hairest puppy I have had. Not she has the fine, thin, low undercoat field type coat. 

Maxine was a fluff ball and stayed a fluff ball.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Ok the order mixed up. Teddi is the puppy being held, and the pose on the leash with me in the picture. Max is the curled up puppy, and the GORGEOUS dog in grass.


----------



## wabmorgan

Ranger said:


> I have no comment except to say I logged in just so I could see the cute puppy pictures. I don't think any puppy is as cute as golden retriever puppies!


JR @ 8 weeks!!! His fist night @ home. He was kind of fluffy then. 



























He seems to have PLENTY of fur now!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## timberwolf

Timber has always been a fluff ball.
From the time we brought him home, it's been fur ever since 
The first pic is Tim at a year, the other is Tim at a few months.
He's is the process of blowing his coat right now - I swear he throws hair at me when I walk by!!! I've taken bags of hair off of him and it keeps coming


----------



## Florabora22

^^^Timber is an impressive dog!!!

Flora was a puff ball puppy... and I think she's more fur than dog now!


----------



## Blondie

Does the time of year they are born in or the weather conditions they are up against have anything to do with the puppy coat? My 11 week old Maggie is a fluff ball. She was born December 4, 2009.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Wow! Timber is sooooo fluffy!!! You must have your hands (and vaccuum!) full! Beautiful!


----------



## paula bedard

I haven't read through the posts but I would think that the time of year (weather) would have something to do with their puppy coats also, not just genetics. Sam had very little puppy fuzz, he was born in August. Ike was a fluff ball, he was born in January. 

I've loved looking at all the puppy pics.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

A breeder friend I was talking to the other day said she always has a couple puffballs in each litter. She was commenting on Jack's ever present butt-fluff - picture attached from when he was about 10 weeks - that has turned into a flock of seagulls butt-do with his adult coat coming in on his back! (I'll take a picture to show you guys, it's pretty silly looking.) It seems like it's just like any other genetic characteristic like color, etc.


----------



## amy22

I dont think so Holly was born on Dec 25


----------



## Emma&Tilly

I think Tilly had an average amount of puppy fluff...although the first time I even laid eyes on her was when she was 12 weeks (she is about 13 weeks in photo) so at 8 weeks she may have been much fluffier (would LOVED to have seen her at that age!)










Here she is at about 10 months









...and one showing her nice tail when she is fully grown!


----------



## Azzy

jwemt81 said:


> Here are our boys. The first picture is of Tucker when he was 8 weeks old and the second picture is of Ty at 8 weeks old. As you can see, very different.  Ty looks much more like a little polar bear than Tucker did as a puppy, and they are related. Tyson is Tucker's nephew.


HEY..thats not a puppyy...that's a polar bear cub  ....I love that picture of tyson.


----------



## Azzy

Toby was a moderatley fluffy puppy,
Here he is when we first bought him home About 8 weekz 

















He's gotten alot less fluffy now though,
Here he is about 6 months 1 week.









From what I saw his parents had relativley full wavy coats, I think it's all about genetics, but for some odd reason I have a feeling the time of birth (season wise) has an effect ...but not to sure.


----------



## SaiRaj

missmarstar said:


> Sam was not a very fluffy puppy in the least. He is quite hairy now LOL
> 
> 
> then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now:


my puppy is now 3 months.. but not fluffy. I’m confused, is she purebred?


----------



## SaiRaj

SaiRaj said:


> my puppy is now 3 months.. but not fluffy. I’m confused, is she purebred?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Did you see the parents?


----------

